# Privatizing Foreign Training at Goose Bay?



## The Bread Guy (22 Apr 2010)

This from MERX (attached as PDF if link doesn't work):


> .... Definition of Requirements:
> The Department of National Defence has a requirement for a Coordinator to conduct Marketing for Foreign Military Training for 5 Wing Goose Bay. The Coordinator will be accountable for Operational Planning and Preparation for NATO or Multinational Close Air Support (CAS)/Forward Air Controller (FAC), Command, Control, Communications and Computers for Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (C4ISR) and other training activities at 5 Wing Goose Bay and marketing activities for NATO or Multinational CAS/FAC, C4ISR and other training activities at 5 Wing Goose Bay.
> 
> (....)
> ...


----------



## TimBit (22 Apr 2010)

I think this is more about privatizing the _marketing_ than the function... and considering that DND is not in the business of marketing, I can't say that is entirely wrong... comments?


----------



## aesop081 (22 Apr 2010)

Marketing to who ? 

More money wasted on that place........


----------



## TimBit (22 Apr 2010)

Well don't ask me!



> conduct Marketing for Foreign Military Training for 5 Wing Goose Bay.



Clearly I'm just re-stating what is here... marketing to whichever foreign air forces out there that might still be interested to conduct trg at 5Wg, if any.


----------



## GAP (22 Apr 2010)

Afgan Air Force?


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Apr 2010)

TimBit said:
			
		

> I think this is more about privatizing the _marketing_ than the function... and considering that DND is not in the business of marketing, I can't say that is entirely wrong... comments?


I thought this initially, too, but this part leads me to believe it's more than _just_ marketing:


> .... The Coordinator will be *accountable for Operational Planning and Preparation for NATO or Multinational Close Air Support (CAS)/Forward Air Controller (FAC), Command, Control, Communications and Computers for Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (C4ISR) and other training activities at 5 Wing Goose Bay* and marketing activities for NATO or Multinational CAS/FAC, C4ISR and other training activities at 5 Wing Goose Bay ....





			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Marketing to who ?


I'm guessing to other countries who don't train here now, but may be looking for a place to train.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Apr 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> marketing:I'm guessing to other countries who don't train here now, but may be looking for a place to train.



Nobody trains there. Everyone that was, left years ago. Those countries figured out that there is much better places to train.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Apr 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Nobody trains there. Everyone that was, left years ago. Those countries figured out that there is much better places to train.


Wouldn't want the marketing job, then - good luck with that, successful vendor.


----------

